# New Line-x "body armor"!!!



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Let me know what you think! Line-Xed rockers and undercoating on the new-to-me SD.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

And more....


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats a great idea...did you do it yourself or send it out? How long did underneath take?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Good luck welding the frame if it breaks, let alone trying to find a ground for your salter. SHeeeesh. That is a lot of LineX. Did you not want color matched? Hey, there goes that guy with the odd truck. At least you will stand out.

Jon


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks good i like the two tone


----------



## gump (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought it looked good too, I was thinking about doing the same thing. May I ask what the whole show cost you undercoating and all? This damn salt kills these trucks. As far as a ground or welding, a grinder will do the trick.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Jon Geer;511690 said:


> Good luck welding the frame if it breaks, let alone trying to find a ground for your salter. SHeeeesh. That is a lot of LineX. Did you not want color matched? Hey, there goes that guy with the odd truck. At least you will stand out.
> 
> Jon


Wow, for someone who didn't like a little static about his backplow/wing plow or whatever it was, sheesh.

As for the welding of the frame if needed or finding a ground for the salter, a minute or two with a grinder and you're ready.

Buck


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Blueline, I did not do it myself, I sent it Tri-State Line-X (a local Line-X dealer, similar to Rhino lining www.tristatelinex.com) They had the all day Thursday and most of Friday, they cleaned it, let it dry and taped it all off on Thursday and sprayed it Friday morning. The sides dried right away, the undercoating is still a little tacky. But should dry within a day or so. This stuff is top of the line spray in bedliner so it should protect against further rusting for years to come, plus it's warranted that if it should ever crack, break, fall off they replace it! 
Jon Geer, like gump said a sander will take the under coating off (it's not quite as thick as the stuff on the rockers) if need be. I think I'd rather have great salt/road grime protection rather than having any easy ground. Plus, I don't have a spreader.

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I can't believe how nice my truck looks now!! Before I had some surface rust along the bottom (was a Michigan truck....) and a rust hole I had fixed above the right rear wheel well and right cab corner; the truck deffinantly looks a lot differant than when I bought it!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

gump;511710 said:


> I thought it looked good too, I was thinking about doing the same thing. May I ask what the whole show cost you undercoating and all? This damn salt kills these trucks. As far as a ground or welding, a grinder will do the trick.


Gump, thanks for the compliment! Whole job cost $600. ($450 for the rockers [as there was alot of taping involved], and $150 for the under coating) I also had a guy I know who has body work experience fix a couple bad rust spots with grinding and body filler, I paid him $200 for material and his time. So all in all I have $800 into this, however I believe it was money well spent!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Jon Geer;511690 said:


> Good luck welding the frame if it breaks, let alone trying to find a ground for your salter. SHeeeesh. That is a lot of LineX. Did you not want color matched? Hey, there goes that guy with the odd truck. At least you will stand out.
> 
> Jon


Oh yeah Jon, I forgot to mention that color matching would have doubled the price... therefore I think two tone looks GREAT!! And I enjoy having the truck that stands out from the crowd.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

gump;511710 said:


> I thought it looked good too, I was thinking about doing the same thing. May I ask what the whole show cost you undercoating and all? This damn salt kills these trucks. As far as a ground or welding, a grinder will do the trick.


Geez, sorry about my post Gump. I didn't read the whole thing and missed the part about using the grinder and pretty much repeated you almost word for word. Sorry, guess I need some sleep.

Buck


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats not a bad price, I was expecting probally double that. Nice looking truck.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

pwrstroke6john;511791 said:


> Thats not a bad price, I was expecting probally double that. Nice looking truck.


I think it looks great!!

Please give me the number of the outfit that did yours, it'll be worth a couple days in a motel and the drive.

I was quoted a grand just for the rockers on my rust free 98


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

dzrick;511794 said:


> I think it looks great!!
> 
> Please give me the number of the outfit that did yours, it'll be worth a couple days in a motel and the drive.
> 
> I was quoted a grand just for the rockers on my rust free 98


dzrick, there web address is www.tristatelinex.com You can find their tx number, address, and more info about their line-x products there. Also, I think I'm pretty sure they do short bed bed-liners for $420! I'm a very happy customer!! And the price,I thought, was pretty reasonable. If you do happen to go with them mention my truck, maybe they'll give you a bit of a deal for being refered.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good man keep that truck alive longer . you should have have the oil pan done as well good idea atleast maybe ?


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

gotsnow?;511803 said:


> dzrick, there web address is www.tristatelinex.com You can find their tx number, address, and more info about their line-x products there. Also, I think I'm pretty sure they do short bed bed-liners for $420! I'm a very happy customer!! And the price,I thought, was pretty reasonable. If you do happen to go with them mention my truck, maybe they'll give you a bit of a deal for being refered.


 Thank-you! I'll tell them I heard about them through you and let you know after I get her done, it may be awhile before I get the time to make the trip but it will happen.

PM me your name so you get the credit for the referral.ussmileyflag


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I f #[email protected]% like it alot. I want to do that with mine this summer. Great post and a great deal also ussmileyflag.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

looks good. I've seen some guys use chip guard on the lower half also.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks good to me. I'm wondering how much weight that all added to the truck...? Mines all in chip guard, under the paint (which happens to be black as well, so if it chips, well, its still black! )


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I saw an 03-07 obs black chevy 2500HD that had it done like that the other day. It looked GREAT!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Thanks for all the compliments guys!! Burkartsplow, This post has really taken off hu? Derekbroerse I'm really not sure how much weight it ads. I can't imagine a whole lot as the truck doesn't appear to set any lower then it use to. My old dodge ram had a Line-x sprayed in bed liner; I had bought the truck from a buddy of mine that actually worked at the same dealer I got this work done at, before he put the Line-x liner in the truck had had a plastic drop in liner, you couldn't tell any difference in the way the truck set with the drop in liner to the Line-x liner... And the average drop in liner weighs, what maybe 100 lbs. So I can't imagine that the under coating and rockers has added much more then 100 lbs or so to the weight of my truck. 
Dzrick, I'll PM you later this evening when I have more time. 
Thanks all, David-


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

definetly wont get any rust down there.....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i am going to do this as well....please PM me a contact as well to get a quote for my 04


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks good to me.Hope it works out for you


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A guy that worked for me last winter had his rockers, fender flares and bumpers line-x'd on a 2002 GMC e/c, it looked really good. Your Ford looks good too.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Jon Geer;511690 said:


> Good luck welding the frame if it breaks, let alone trying to find a ground for your salter. SHeeeesh. That is a lot of LineX. Did you not want color matched? Hey, there goes that guy with the odd truck. At least you will stand out.
> 
> Jon


Its more like " There goes the guy with no rust on his truck!...hey I think I should do that" !!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

creativedesigns;512833 said:


> Its more like " There goes the guy with no rust on his truck!...hey I think I should do that" !!


BINGO!!! That was the idea...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I do like the line-x on the rockers I want to have mine sprayed this summer.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats looks really nice great idea.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I am not sure if you guys will believe this or not. But I have been lurking on this site for a couple of weeks now to try and gain some knowledge about the plow industry. I am thinking about picking up a line of plows for next season and wanted to educate myself a little about the industry. I hadn't planned on registering to become a member until I saw David's post.

I was surfing around last night and saw Line-X in this thread title so I clicked on it. And there is the truck I worked on last week. HOW COOL IS THAT!! And he had good things to say. It's not very often that you hear from satisified customers when you complete a job. I am glad David approved of the work we did.

Thanks for the compliments David. It means a lot to me. Like I said you don't hear from your customers when you do a good job very often. I am not really posting to solicit business but if you have any questions about Line-X I would be happy to answer them.

Again thanks David you made my day.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that truck looks awsome, i may have to do that to my own truck. nice work


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

s_melchi;514540 said:


> Well I am not sure if you guys will believe this or not. But I have been lurking on this site for a couple of weeks now to try and gain some knowledge about the plow industry. I am thinking about picking up a line of plows for next season and wanted to educate myself a little about the industry. I hadn't planned on registering to become a member until I saw David's post.
> 
> I was surfing around last night and saw Line-X in this thread title so I clicked on it. And there is the truck I worked on last week. HOW COOL IS THAT!! And he had good things to say. It's not very often that you hear from satisified customers when you complete a job. I am glad David approved of the work we did.
> 
> ...


 Oh crap, I guess that means the price goes up after I told just what I was quoted here in my city.:crying: 

Are the prices David listed pretty much in line with what it would cost to do my truck pictured above bedliner and rockers? 
It's rust free and I just took the moldings off. How quick can I be in and out after scheduling?

Great job!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*small world!*



s_melchi;514540 said:


> Well I am not sure if you guys will believe this or not. But I have been lurking on this site for a couple of weeks now to try and gain some knowledge about the plow industry. I am thinking about picking up a line of plows for next season and wanted to educate myself a little about the industry. I hadn't planned on registering to become a member until I saw David's post.
> 
> I was surfing around last night and saw Line-X in this thread title so I clicked on it. And there is the truck I worked on last week. HOW COOL IS THAT!! And he had good things to say. It's not very often that you hear from satisified customers when you complete a job. I am glad David approved of the work we did.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott, Welcome to plowsite!!! :waving: Also I'm happy to bring you more business, I am very pleased with the job you did on my truck!! I have had many comments locally from guys at the fire department and my family all saying how nice it looks and how much better my F250 looks now. 
Scott as far as your question regarding your Boss V, I would post that in the "Boss" forum, I think you'll find more suggestions and information from a concentrated forum. Thanks, David-


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Looks good... and it gave me some ideas about dooing my rockers...I plan on dooing it myself with rattlegaurd....ussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks good man. I'm an avid off roader and theres a guy that I wheel with once in awhile that had his entire Ranger coated in this stuff. It's bad ars. No need to worry about scratchin that stuff. I have thought about it for a while now, but I think I would have it painted to match. I'm having it repainted this summer so I might get it lined and then paint over top of it if thats possible. Sorry to jack your thread but looks really good.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

firelwn82;549028 said:


> Looks good man. I'm an avid off reader and theres a guy that I wheel with once in awhile that had his entire Ranger coated in this stuff. It's bad ars. No need to worry about scratchin that stuff. I have thought about it for a while now, but I think I would have it painted to match. I'm having it repainted this summer so I might get it lined and then paint over top of it if thats possible. Sorry to jack your thread but looks really good.


You don't what to paint over it. Paint the truck then have the line X sprayed on. They can color match the Line-X.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah painting over it is probably not a good option.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Niteman9;549130 said:


> You don't what to paint over it. Paint the truck then have the line X sprayed on. They can color match the Line-X.


Here is a brand new service body that we color matched on Friday. The entire bed, bumper in black, rockers and the ladder rack are sprayed. The white is all Line-X Xtra the black is just straight Line-x. Here are some pictures of a fire truck that we sprayed the rockers with a color match. Everything below the white reflective stripes is Line-X Xtra.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Ruby Red Metallic Chevy in Line-X Xtra.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Dodge Ram in Bright Blue Metallic with Line-X Xtra.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

wow nice color match...I thought colors faded out?....that fire truck gave me an idea can you post a full pix of that truck? also what's your oppionion on rattlegaurd I need an application that i can do in the feild on equiptment that can't be brought to shops like the cat walk on cranes and the back and walkways on my asphalt tankers....thanks


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

The Line-X Xtra will not fade. It fades the same rate as the Automotive Paint. Which is virtually Non Fading. We actually use Dupont automotive paint mixed with the Line-X Xtra to paint the bedliners. So it fades at the same rate as the paint on the truck. Do some checking on the Line-X website. The product has revolutionized the industry. No more dull or faded bedliners. It can also be applies over Black to make them more shiny and fade resistant. Line-X also has a new product called Line-X Renew that takes a bedliner from any company, our competitors, and of course our own and it chemical reactives the old bedliner so you can use a light top coat and then apply black Xtra. Better than new when it's done.

Line-X has a portable system that a dealer could bring to you. It's a small self contained gun that runs off a portable compressor. So all we would need is power or the guy could bring a generator or you could supply one. It's a brand new product.

Unfortunately I don't have a full picture of that Fire Truck. Sorry.

Here are some pictures that might interest you. The bottom of a tank for a Septic Tank Pumper. They put some cheap coating on it when it was new. The guy said it lasted about two months. He took it off the truck this winter to have it repainted then we coated it.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Brand new Kawasaki loader.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Melchi why cant you work out of Michigan? The only place around here that does the stuff is Zebart and there just outrageous. There is a tire store by my house that says they do it but they can't even change a tire on my truck without some hassle so I would hate for them to be painting stuff all over my truck. They'd probably paint the windows and say ooopppps sorry man. You do some good work though.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

WOW that is great the loader is the balls...the tank is what i'm looking to do, you have a big enough shop to handle the big stuff most the shops here are car shops they would'nt even look at the big stuff. can linex go mobile? did you look at the rattle gaurd product for me.....i need to apply the product myself in the Field or job-site.......thanks


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

earnies2;549266 said:


> WOW that is great the loader is the balls...the tank is what i'm looking to do, you have a big enough shop to handle the big stuff most the shops here are car shops they would'nt even look at the big stuff. can linex go mobile? did you look at the rattle gaurd product for me.....i need to apply the product myself in the Field or job-site.......thanks


Yeah I have a pretty big shop. We do a lot of Commercial and Industrial work. With the truck market being down so much you have to diversify. Imagine how nice that stuff would be on a steel plow surface!!

I will look in to it tonight and give you an honest opinion of the product. I might have another product that isn't related to Line-X that might work for you. Let me check and I will post up later.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

s_melchi;549277 said:


> Yeah I have a pretty big shop. We do a lot of Commercial and Industrial work. With the truck market being down so much you have to diversify. Imagine how nice that stuff would be on a steel plow surface!!
> 
> I will look in to it tonight and give you an honest opinion of the product. I might have another product that isn't related to Line-X that might work for you. Let me check and I will post up later.


I don't think it would be good on the front of the plow surface but behind might be good. On the front I think it wouldn't let the snow roll off as well because of the texture to it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice liners guys, if I were getting my truck bed done, I would definetly get the top bed rails done too, otherwise they seemed to get scratched up fast


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

firelwn82;549294 said:


> I don't think it would be good on the front of the plow surface but behind might be good. On the front I think it wouldn't let the snow roll off as well because of the texture to it.


You can spray it smooth.

Is the website www.rattleguard.com?

Is so that doesn't look like much. First of all if they are only putting in 1 gallon of material for a 6 Ft. bed either they don't know what they are doing or they are trying to screw their customers. Most professional installers put at least 5 gallons of material in a 6 ft bed. Any way it doesn't sound like much more than paint to me. If your just using an undercoating gun it will look like hell also. You won't be able to get enough thickness to make it hold up either. Any product that takes 72 hours to cure isn't going to be very strong.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes that's the site Their small kit 1 1/2 gal kit does a 6 ft bed and their 3 gal kit does a 8' bed they claim it dries to touch in 45 minuets and fully cures in 72 hrs....they say you can spray it with a undercoating gun but they suggest a hopper gun. I liked this product because it is 60% Polly and 40% epoxy and you add crumb rubber to the mix for texture....having said that ....I am not in the biz like you are nor do i claim to know any thing about these products thats why I asked.......but remember i need a product that I can do myself for my customers at their job-site. if you have an alternative i'm all ears...thanks for your


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

earnies2;549490 said:


> Yes that's the site Their small kit 1 1/2 gal kit does a 6 ft bed and their 3 gal kit does a 8' bed they claim it dries to touch in 45 minuets and fully cures in 72 hrs....they say you can spray it with a undercoating gun but they suggest a hopper gun. I liked this product because it is 60% Polly and 40% epoxy and you add crumb rubber to the mix for texture....having said that ....I am not in the biz like you are nor do i claim to know any thing about these products thats why I asked.......but remember i need a product that I can do myself for my customers at their job-site. if you have an alternative i'm all ears...thanks for your


Sent a PM.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

s_melchi;549470 said:


> You can spray it smooth.
> 
> Is the website www.rattleguard.com?
> 
> Is so that doesn't look like much. First of all if they are only putting in 1 gallon of material for a 6 Ft. bed either they don't know what they are doing or they are trying to screw their customers. Most professional installers put at least 5 gallons of material in a 6 ft bed. Any way it doesn't sound like much more than paint to me. If your just using an undercoating gun it will look like hell also. You won't be able to get enough thickness to make it hold up either. Any product that takes 72 hours to cure isn't going to be very strong.


Well hell that might be a good idea then. As long as it doesn't hold the snow on the blade then it would work.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Scott, I like the pictures, that blue Dodge Ram looks the great!!! Good advertising for you too,  Also, I like the idea of coating the front of snow plow; I think you should coat your Boss V and plow with it and show us some actiona photos, and after plowing photos (to see if snow is hanging up on the plow, etc). Food for thought! I'd Line-x the front of my Western if the snow just slid right off it. 

earnies2, I can get you a picture of our grass rig. Give me a few days, next time I'm up to the fire station I'll take some shots for you. 

David-


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks I am looking for ideas on striping mytruck.....i did my Freightliner years ago in sign meteral red,white,and yellow and i got a lot of completments on it especally when you hit it with headlights the strips lit up......

scott did you send me a pm ? I did'nt get it can you send it again thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

looks like s_melchi died and went to linex land above he said (sent pm) than poof gone......ussmileyflag


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

earnies2;550088 said:


> looks like s_melchi died and went to linex land above he said (sent pm) than poof gone......ussmileyflag


Man I am here I am just up to my eyeballs in work and my kids have swim lessons after work, on and on and on. I just haven't had time to get back to you. I will try and get something around later today.

Don't crusify me yet. I have a lot on my plate.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

s_melchi;550092 said:


> Man I am here I am just up to my eyeballs in work and my kids have swim lessons after work, on and on and on. I just haven't had time to get back to you. I will try and get something around later today.
> 
> Don't crusify me yet. I have a lot on my plate.


HA HA HA its a rough crowed here melchi. Get used to it.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

firelwn82;550396 said:


> HA HA HA its a rough crowed here melchi. Get used to it.


Well now the ball is in his court. I sent him a PM yesterday. So no more complaining. Hey it's Friday.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*I'm confused*

I read the whole site It does'nt mention the product can be used for a bed-liner it does state(We produce a unique, versatile, and problem solving line of liquid rubber, ultra-adhesive, waterproofing, coating and caulking products! ) all the products i have found that are used for bed-liners are polyurethane and or combined with epoxy. The website says it can be used for waterproofing basements,garages,roofs,ans sewers.....I don't think my truck or any equipment i work on(with the exception of the occasional s**t box) falls into that category may'be I'm missing something.............ussmileyflag


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

I am not sure what you want to coat I guess. I thought you were looking to coat odd ball stuff. Like Cat Walks and Commercial applications.

I don't know what to say I guess. You said "i need to apply the product myself in the Field or job-site.......thanks " So that made me think you weren't wanting to coat truck beds. If you want to coat your truck be then go to a professional and have them do it. The Rattleguard looks like a joke to me.

I was trying to suggesta product that would work for Commercial and Industrial jobs. I sent you a PM to give you an option in private for a reason. If you didn't like the option that I sent you. A PM in return saying "no thanks" would have been nice.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll quote what i said in a earlier post....( I need an application that i can do in the Field on equipment that can't be brought to shops like the (cat walk on cranes and the back and walkways on my asphalt tankers) I don't believe i ever stated i wanted to do oddball stuff, and i also stated some of the equipment can't be brought to a shop.because of size . If i could take the equipment to a shop i probably would but i can't so I guess i have to do it myself being a non professional i bet you were a non professional at one time .....The idea of this and all forums is to help and to share knowledge you have with others so that they can do things they normally woul'nt do, not to promote yourself and call someone who asks your opinion a non professional I see your work and it looks great but you are not the only one who can spray bed-liners............. I appreciate your help ........ussmileyflag


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

From a guy that knows coatings the product that I sent you will work great for the applications that you mentioned. It will not work as a truck bedliner. But you never said anything about coating truck beds when you asked me for advice. You said you wanted to coat cat walks. 

I will leave it at that.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

jeeze earnie...get off his nutz....


MEL....pm me cuz i want to make the drive to YOUR SHOP based on what i have seen here...i like what you have show and TRUST YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING A LOT MORE THAN I WOULD KNOW!!

so......job well done....looks killer....looks professional.....now lets get back to talking about LINE-X..


----------

